
Can Venture Capital be saved? - strangeloops85
https://medium.com/@mitch_freada/can-venture-capital-be-saved-68d522050572
======
Powerofmene
VC is one of the cornerstones of tech innovation. Without the funding to bring
great ideas to fruition we would not have the amazing products and services we
have come to rely on today. I do agree that an overhaul is required and that
founders should be interested in the diversity of portfolios of the VC's they
pitch. If you as a founder believe that men and women of any ethnicity and of
any age who have a great idea/project should be afforded eaual opportunities
to attend Y Combinator or any of the accelerator programs then you should care
about the diversity of the VC's you work with. You should care because it is
easy to say SV needs to address sexism, ageism, etc but if you only say it
rather than act on it, then let's get real....you don't really mean it.

As an angel, make decisions based on the idea, the team, etc. If you would
fund the project with a male founder rather than a female one, or with a 25
year old founder rather than a 50 year old founder, then you are contributing
to the culture that exists today. I realize that ideas and projects do not
stand apart from the founders, but a great idea or project is still a great
idea or project but accelerators are accustomed to teaching, developing and
growing teams and projects.

I am pleased to see that change is coming and it is in part to the courage of
some very brave women. To any individual who has been harassed, groped,
threatened, or bullied, you deserve to be treated better. To the men who
abused their power as VC's, those actions are your shame not the shame of the
women who were subjected to those actions.

